# Liber Chaotica? Any good?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been looking over the Black Library books available and have recently been interested with Liber Chaotica. However with a price tag of £30 (Other books I have are the Horus Heresy series and Path of the Warrior) I am worried about whether it will be a good read.

So I decided to place a poll and see whether it might be worth getting it this weekend.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

In my opinion its more about the art than the stories. If you are a HUGE art fan its worth it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's the go to book if you want to learn about Chaos, especially Chaos as it's worshipped in Fantasy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a good book, and huge, its not as good as the two realm of chaos books from back in the day, but its certainly a good book, come great sketches and art work too, i managed to pick up a hard back copy at a car boot a few months back for a steal!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I realized I paid more for mine on amazon used than I would have paid for a new one from GW....thought they were out of print :blush:

Anyways, the artwork is good as stated above, but if you're one for stories vs facts, I wouldn't spend the money. I enjoy novels a lot, but I also love Chaos, so I bought it. I think I got through Khorne, then went back to reading BL novels. I just got kind of bored with it.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

I concur, it is a great book. Plenty to read and look at. Def recommend it


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

But what about Tzeentch. I know the book is based on all the chaos gods but I like Tzeentch the best so I just wondered how much info there is on him and his cults.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

The book is split into 5 parts, each part covering a Chaos god and various daemons and weapons associated with the god and the followers. The last part is Chaos Undivided. There are probably 30-40 pages on Tzeentch, but it is the second to last segment of the book, and I've only read through the first part. I say just buy it, the artwork is definitely amazing, and even though I haven't had the time to sit down and read it all the way through, I definitely do not regret purchasing it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Buy it... Buy it now! Damn, did I just tell someone to buy something related to Chaos? Damn... One of the best books I have, highly recommended... Just make sure you buy a small pocket mirror to go with it. :spiteful:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Buy it... Buy it now! Damn, did I just tell someone to buy something related to Chaos? Damn... One of the best books I have, highly recommended... Just make sure you buy a small pocket mirror to go with it. :spiteful:


Firstly, it's a terrific book, and alongside Horus Heresy: Collected Visions, it's my most prized book.

Secondly, why a pocket mirror?

And thirdly, what the fuck is a Ploss Fanboy?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

bobss said:


> Secondly, why a pocket mirror?
> 
> I noticed that on some of the pages there is text that is written totally up your ass, and you need a mirror to read it... But I guess that whatever mirror goes fine for the matter...
> 
> ...


Random: :yahoo::spiteful::friends:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Random: :yahoo::spiteful::friends:


But why?! I leave for a month and Ploss is tilling the fields of fanboyism, in preperation for ''The Harvest''. It's like the Matrix Revolutions with less pornography and a better plot.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Every Black library fanboy should own a copy! its just epic awesome!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for your help guys. I shall get it later today (since I am typing this in the early hours of the morning.


----------

